# frozen salmon



## danj (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a whole salmon (2 fillets) can i still brine and smoke them and have them taste good?


----------



## ronp (Nov 29, 2009)

Why not? Should be good. Post your results.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sure you can as long as you froze it fresh. Do you have a food saver or at least a vacuum sealer system of some sort. That will make your frozen meats or fish last alot longer ans NO ziplocks don't lock out the bad stuff in the freezer like freezer burn.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely !
In fact it is recommended that if you are not going to "cook" the fish to over 160*, you should freeze it at zero degrees or below for at least 21 days to kill the parasites that all fish may have.

BC


----------



## mrh (Nov 29, 2009)

I have bought some frozen salmon filets from the store and brined then smoked they were very good.  Of course I have never fished for a salmon to try a true fresh one, so maybe they would be even better!


----------



## rhage2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cells in the meat of the Salmon rupture when they freeze, and when you defrost and brine it, it will accept the brine faster. In my opinion there is no difference in taste of a frozen/smoked salmon and a fresh/smoked Salmon as long as like mballi3011 said the Salmon was frozen fresh.

One thing I have noticed is that the Salmon I have defrosted and smoked have been saturated with water when they defrost. I usually pat them down and let them sit on a towel to evaporate some of the liquid for a bit before I place the fillets in brine.


----------



## aiannarelli (Dec 1, 2009)

might be too late but the book i use says he prefers frozen fish because it gives up some of it moisture.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/155..._ya_oh_product

*Smoking Salmon and Trout: Plus Canning, Freezing, Pickling and More *

~ Jack Whelan (Author)


----------

